# This bomb was awesome AF



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Yep, you read it right. An Arturo Fuente bomb that my brother @kacey knocked right outta the park. 
I had made the comment that I'd been wanting to try an Opus X due to their cult following and high demand. Kacey sent me a text saying "no problem". I didn't expect he'd send a whole Greatest Hits collection as bodyguards. 
Thank you, my friend. These are just great. I'm on vacation all next week as well. I'm goong to fine a nice, comfortable place to set one of these on fire.









Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez (May 23, 2018)

Well done indeed!


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Kacey is on FI-AHH!!


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow, well done @kacey


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Are you allowed to post triple X pics on puff?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

#HellYea 

I mean, your poor mailbox and yard. 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Pretty much decimated. Thinking of just filling it all in with concrete, striping it, and calling it a parking lot.


Alrightdriver said:


> #HellYea
> 
> I mean, your poor mailbox and yard.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

When they are this sexy, yes.


Scotchpig said:


> Are you allowed to post triple X pics on puff?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

@TexaSmoke enjoy them


----------



## Hnemes (Jul 22, 2018)

@kacey you're going to have to ship a fire extinguisher with the bombs, they be on fire.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

High Class destruction there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Ahooga eyes! Sahweet! Kacey at the bat!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

This time mighty Kacey did not strike out.


Hickorynut said:


> Ahooga eyes! Sahweet! Kacey at the bat!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 13, 2018)

A hit of extraordinary magnitude.


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Again, he just be slapping peeps around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

Awesome! Kacey's blowin stuff up and ain't slowin down


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Spectacular ...the man is even more insane than I thought. ..gotta love his insanity. Just don't give hime your phone# he may call you every 3 minutes until you answer. . @TexaSmoke @kacey

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

Very nice, very nice indeed...


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Nicely done @kacey


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Pag#11 said:


> Spectacular ...the man is even more insane than I thought. ..gotta love his insanity. Just don't give hime your phone# he may call you every 3 minutes until you answer. . @*TexaSmoke* @*kacey*
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


:vs_clap::rofl:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

That's an epic AF bombing...and its not even close to the Christmas Season. Who bombs people with such passion like this...this guy makes Ted Kaczynski look like a guy wearing a pu**y hat.🙃


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

No one is safe! Kacey batter enter a witness protection program, all that damage done lately can be quite dangerous lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

What a hit!!! Nice one @kacey!


----------



## Jankjr (Jan 1, 2000)

Very generous Kacey!


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Daaaaaaamn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

